

Oppenheimer, Unredacted: Part II – Reading the Lost Transcripts - daniel02216
http://blog.nuclearsecrecy.com/2015/01/16/oppenheimer-unredacted-part-ii/

======
stolio
I'm looking forward to reading this, Oppenheimer was a very rare breed of
intellectual.

He learned Sanskrit in order to read Eastern religious texts in their original
forms. When he famously quoted the Bhagavad Gita[0] that's thought to be _his
own translation of it_ which astounds me.

[0] - [http://blog.nuclearsecrecy.com/2014/05/23/oppenheimer-
gita/](http://blog.nuclearsecrecy.com/2014/05/23/oppenheimer-gita/)

